# Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch [matches start October 29 at 8 pm UTC]



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome to the *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch*!
​
*TASK 5: *XX MP​
This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 30*.
*7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*​
Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
The team that has more points wins and advances to the final. If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
In the end of the tournament, ALL participating members of this event will get rep points (points earned in both Quidditch matches by their respective houses * 3k).

Magic points earned:

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* + 10 MP​


* 
Semifinal 1: *
*Semifinal 2:* 

*October 29 to October 31
Final: Slytherin x Hufflepuff
3rd Place: Ravenclaw vs Gryffindor*​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

Team A vs Team B
Team C vs Team D

Dice face:

Gryffindor 1
Hufflepuff 2
Ravenclaw 3
Slytherin 4

Choosing Team A now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

*Ravenclaw* vs Team B
Team C vs Team D

Dice face:

Gryffindor 1
Hufflepuff 2
Slytherin 3

Choosing Team B now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

*Ravenclaw* vs *Slytherin*
*
VS 



*
*Gryffindor* vs *Hufflepuff*

VS​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Undertaker

You all can post the players' list here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

I just knew we would go against Slytherin
I had that feeling


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

good we can have some training match!


----------



## Nataly -- Ravenclaw Team (Oct 24, 2019)

*Ravenclaw Quidditch Team*



*Chasers:* @Lurker @Nataly @Karma 
*Beaters:* @Suigetsu @lion of lernia 
*Keeper:* @Tendou Izumi 
*Seeker:* @T.D.A​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> good we can have some training match!


How do we train?


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Lurker said:


> How do we train?


We gotta ask another team to have a match! Easy..xd


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> We gotta ask another team to have a match! Easy..xd


Well so it's luck.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Well so it's luck.


Nah its skill, l2p


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

So as long as Gryffindor thrashes hufflepfft and we rekt ravenclaw

First place is ours @Underworld Broker @Superman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Undertaker
> 
> You all can post the players' list here.



I'm UB, not undertaker


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Nah its skill, l2p


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> So as long as Gryffindor thrashes hufflepfft and we rekt ravenclaw
> 
> First place is ours @Underworld Broker @Superman



Let's do this


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


How dare you point a gun at a defenseless innocent


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> How dare you point a gun at a defenseless innocent




It looks a bit like that "dont trust anyone, not even yourself"-meme, pika shooting pika

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm UB, not undertaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> It looks a bit like that "dont trust anyone, not even yourself"-meme, pika shooting pika


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Good throw in previous post, y'all better brace yourselves for I am a chaser


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Good throw in previous post, y'all better brace yourselves for I am a chaser


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

Um so when this starts ?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Um so when this starts ?





Majin Lu said:


> *Semifinals:* 26-28 October
> *Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October



So tomorrow.


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

stormrage said:


> So tomorrow.


Ah tomorrow 
Looking forward to play against you guys 

That's gonna be fun


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ah tomorrow
> Looking forward to play against you guys
> 
> That's gonna be fun



You chaser?


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

stormrage said:


> You chaser?


Keeper 

5 goals saved nice  hope it keeps on improving


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Keeper
> 
> 5 goals saved nice  hope it keeps on improving



Those rolls.... 

Gonna have to go spy your thread to see who your chasers are...


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Those rolls....
> 
> Gonna have to go spy your thread to see who your chasers are...


So I take from this you are chaser ?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> So I take from this you are chaser ?



No ma'am, the chasers are my targets...


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

stormrage said:


> No ma'am, the chasers are my targets...


Scary


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> So as long as Gryffindor thrashes hufflepfft and we rekt ravenclaw
> 
> First place is ours @Underworld Broker @Superman



How you gonna do us like that when Hufflepuff went to bat for you guys?


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> How you gonna do us like that when Hufflepuff went to bat for you guys?


Consequences of not having 42m rep


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Consequences of not having 42m rep



smfh no respect


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *Ravenclaw Quidditch Team*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The A Team literally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

We shouldn't be surprised @Kate Bishop they are slytherin after all


----------



## Fëanáro -- Gryffindor Team (Oct 25, 2019)

Gryffindor Team:
2 Beaters: @stormrage; @Alwaysmind
3 Chasers: @Godaime Tsunade , @Mysticreader , @Greidy
1 Keeper: Takaya
1 Seeker: @Acno

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Keeper
> 
> 5 goals saved nice  hope it keeps on improving


Naaa.it just gonna get worst..if you roll good now then it will be shit when the real match start lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



Wanna challenge me? Let's throw some dice


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Go Lions Go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


> Go Lions Go



Our star seeker 

You have to win this for us, just like in canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

@Majin Lu I have 2 questions:

1st can you get 300 points if you catch the snitch twice (throw 10 and 20)?
2nd can I throw one die on the 26. and one the day after or do they have to be both thrown right away?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

Just woke up


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm UB, not undertaker


 I hate when that happens.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *Ravenclaw Quidditch Team*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Takaya said:


> Gryffindor Team:
> 2 Beaters: @stormrage; @Alwaysmind
> 3 Chasers: @Godaime Tsunade , @Mysticreader , @Greidy
> 1 Keeper: Takaya
> 1 Seeker: @Acno


Thread marked.



DeVision said:


> @Majin Lu I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1st can you get 300 points if you catch the snitch twice (throw 10 and 20)?
> 2nd can I throw one die on the 26. and one the day after or do they have to be both thrown right away?


1) Just 150 points because once you caught it, the match ends. It is why the starting order will be important. It will be more detailed in the match threads.

2) For the sake of not missing it later, just throw it right away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Thread marked.
> 
> 
> 1) Just 150 points because once you caught it, the match ends. It is why the starting order will be important. It will be more detailed in the match threads.
> ...



That would've been my next question. So if the other seeker catches the snitch before me, I'm not needed..


----------



## James Bond -- Hufflepuff Team (Oct 25, 2019)

Nearly forgot to do this @Majin Lu 



- @James Bond (Beater)
- @QMS (Beater)
- @novaselinenever (Chaser)
- @Oreki (Chaser)
- @Kate Bishop (Chaser)
- @Irene (Keeper)
- @DeVision (Seeker)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That would've been my next question. So if the other seeker catches the snitch before me, I'm not needed..


Yep, but the order in this case you be him~her / you / him~her / you.



James Bond said:


> Nearly forgot to do this @Majin Lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

You might have already answered this but what happens if someone no shows?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Yep, but the order in this case you be him~her / you / him~her / you.



I plan to leave my opponent no chance. XD
But honestly, don't let me be useless. 

PS. gonna throw my dice even if my opponent throws a 10/20 in his/her first throw. I'm gonna get my rep.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You might have already answered this but what happens if someone no shows?


Replacements will be allowed in the last day, but only if seeker or keeper.
If the member was online but didn't throw, replacement will not be allowed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@novaselinenever wanna throw some dice against me?


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Naaa.it just gonna get worst..if you roll good now then it will be shit when the real match start lol


You wish ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever wanna throw some dice against me?


I'm saving my good rolls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Unless we're gambling


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Unless we're gambling



we're gambling with ratings you may say it like that 

each one of us does 5 posts, 3 dice per post 'cause well we're chaser. Most 3,6 and 9 dice rolls wins and loser has to rate the winners 5 posts with the winner rating, how does that sound to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Just accept nova

she sucks at being chaser


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Just accept nova
> 
> she sucks at being chaser



wow rude


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> we're gambling with ratings you may say it like that
> 
> each one of us does 5 posts, 3 dice per post 'cause well we're chaser. Most 3,6 and 9 dice rolls wins and loser has to rate the winners 5 posts with the winner rating, how does that sound to you?


Loser gets diva'd 5 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> wow rude


you got absolutely destroyed so many times its not even funny


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

1=we lose
2=we win


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Easy


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


> 1=we win
> 2=we lose


sure u cheating mongrel


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Loser gets diva'd 5 times



okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lets goo  #1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

post #2


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3 here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#5


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i'm dying


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i got cursed with the 2's again


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

0/5

@Superman pls anyone but broki as chaser


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> 0/5
> 
> @Superman pls anyone but broki as chaser



my post #5 had a 6


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@novaselinenever lets do this again, this time i'ma win this!


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Hint : She wont


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever lets do this again, this time i'ma win this!


An addict to the dices 

Let's go


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

ayyy #1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

*#5 ~*


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

5


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i was so close


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


>



all good things are 3, wanna roll again?


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Don't fuel her addiction nova


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> all good things are 3, wanna roll again?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> all good things are 3, wanna roll again?


True sign of a gambler


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Trying to waste all my good rolls luck, fucking Slytherin dark magic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i'm not addicted


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

we gonna throw now or what?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

nova, you have to fight her until you lose. You know the rule of big nubmers, right?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Your funeral  

#1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Ayyyy #1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#5


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


>



imagine losing against me in the end


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Told ya nova


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow. She diva'd you fast. XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

They trying to drain your rolling luck Nova


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> imagine losing against me in the end


Brb committing sudoku


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> we gonna throw now or what?


I can gamble with you. No problem


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> They trying to drain your rolling luck Nova


I fell for the trap


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Going to hit the Hufflebuff gym to get back in shape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Wait are we playing??? I don't know what's going on I just woke up


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> all good things are 3, wanna roll again?


Here have some


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Wait are we playing??? I don't know what's going on I just woke up


You just lost to Griefyndor, they got the snitch


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Another...


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Nauuuuu


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> You just lost to Griefyndor, they got the snitch



o okay, cool

grats


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I can gamble with you. No problem



you're a beater, right? idk if you wanna roll chaser-dice 



Kate Bishop said:


> Wait are we playing??? I don't know what's going on I just woke up



we're just doing dice rolls for fun and gambling with ratings, haha


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

you ninja'd me, lion


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> o okay, cool
> 
> grats


They are joking,  people are just rolling for fun


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you're a beater, right? idk if you wanna roll chaser-dice
> 
> 
> 
> we're just doing dice rolls for fun and gambling with ratings, haha




kk


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> o okay, cool
> 
> grats




You should not login till first nov now in this grief


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> They are joking,  people are just rolling for fun



I figured, since Viole is a troll.


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I figured, since Viole is a troll.


Wow


I'm devastated


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@lion of lernia wanna gamble the same as nova did against me? basically posting 5 times and rolling 3 dice each, the one with most 3,6 and 9 numbers gets their 5 posts rated with winner and loser gets their 5 posts diva'd


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> I'm devastated


----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


U still loosing to Griefyndor tho


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> U still loosing to Griefyndor tho


The claws of the raven gripping into your skin is making you delusional


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @lion of lernia wanna gamble the same as nova did against me? basically posting 5 times and rolling 3 dice each, the one with most 3,6 and 9 numbers gets their 5 posts rated with winner and loser gets their 5 posts diva'd



I'll take you on miss diva.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll take you on miss diva.



okey, will do the match against you first then, lets throw


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#5


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> okey, will do the match against you first then, lets throw



Is it possible to make it "like" instead of winner? I want to get to 1000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @lion of lernia wanna gamble the same as nova did against me? basically posting 5 times and rolling 3 dice each, the one with most 3,6 and 9 numbers gets their 5 posts rated with winner and loser gets their 5 posts diva'd


Yeah let's go for it I like been a diva! Lol
First post...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Jedan. (one)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Dva. (two)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Tri. (three)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Četiri. (four)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it possible to make it "like" instead of winner? I want to get to 1000.



sure


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Pet. (five)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

@Viole1369 ......stop dissing not only this team, but our leader.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it possible to make it "like" instead of winner? I want to get to 1000.


I will make you reach 1k no worries don
Second post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i got 7 matching dice


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Damn I'm good.

EDIT: F**k I lost.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Third roll...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn I'm good.
> 
> EDIT: F**k I lost.



hehe


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@lion of lernia i'm throwing now for our match 

post #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Lololol...no shit!XD 
Fourth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Last one fifth roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> hehe



Now you got only three? Damnit Broki. :/


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

only 3 matching dice this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Bad .. only two 9 and one 6



your numbers are higher than mine, lets say you won since i had a 6 and two times 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> only 3 matching dice this time


I did 3 too.solets give us some winner for both of us lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> your numbers are higher than mine, lets say you won since i had a 6 and two times 3


Naaa I didn't win ...no matter if it's higher


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

What's the difference between likes and winner?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Naaa I didn't win ...no matter if it's higher



lets just settle with the like ratings (i accidentally hit winner, but remembered you wanted likes instead )


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> What's the difference between likes and winner?



with likes you can get certain trophies which will give you a bit higher rep power, winners dont have trophies for that iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> lets just settle with the like ratings (i accidentally hit winner, but remembered you wanted likes instead )


That was don vision...but yeah they are good too unless we can get some points when we reach a certain amount of winner.. do we?


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Now let go for the snitch broker!
Whoever gets 10 or 20 first win ok!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Lmaooo at last...what a shitty roll lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> That was don vision...but yeah they are good too unless we can get some points when we reach a certain amount of winner.. do we?



there's no trophy for the winner ratings, only some trophies regarding the positive ratings as a whole



lion of lernia said:


> Now let go for the snitch broker!
> Whoever gets 10 or 20 first win ok!



okey, lets do this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i havent been lucky as seeker in my whole quidditch career


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Time for some beating warm up


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@novaselinenever i'm not addicted, but ... wanna throw again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> there's no trophy for the winner ratings, only some trophies regarding the positive ratings as a whole
> 
> 
> 
> okey, lets do this


i won ! yeahhh...really hard to get a damn 20 lol but secon round you got two 10


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Time for some beating warm up


you gotta do 5 or 10 to beat someone james


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> you gotta do 5 or 10 to beat someone james


Saving them for the real thing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

@Majin Lu how much time left to post teams?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Majin Lu how much time left to post teams?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



for a slytherin i'm pretty patient with posting our team


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> for a slytherin i'm pretty patient with posting our team



You're to late. Disq.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're to late. Disq.



it's not the 26th yet


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> it's not the 26th yet


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> it's not the 26th yet


Damn. I tried to find a loophole, but no luck.


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever i'm not addicted, but ... wanna throw again?


You still here? Let's go


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Time for some beating warm up


Showing your cards early.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> You still here? Let's go



i am


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

#5


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

3


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

4


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

5


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Dab on the haters


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> #5


Chaser?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Dab on the haters


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Dab on the haters



you wont believe it, but .. i think we should throw again 



Lurker said:


> Chaser?



yeah


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow. nova, if you don't destroy our competition when the game starts.... I swear..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. nova, if you don't destroy our competition when the game starts.... I swear..


They're killing my roll luck


----------



## Underworld Broker -- Slytherin Team (Oct 25, 2019)

*Our Quidditch Team:*

1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
2. *Superman* | Chaser
3. *Jon Moxley* | Seeker
4. *Dark Wanderer* | Chaser
5. *Flame* | Keeper
6. *Vilu* | Beater
7. *fuff* | Beater

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you wont believe it, but .. i think we should throw again


Get away from you witch


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

tfw wanted to make a banner, but i have to throw dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Get away from you witch



one more time?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> one more time?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Our Quidditch Team:*
> 
> 1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
> 2. *Superman* | Chaser
> ...



Isn't it captain rather than leader?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Isn't it captain rather than leader?



Yah it's captain, I wrote leader 'cause everyone's been calling it like that in our dungeon


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yah it's captain, I wrote leader 'cause everyone's been calling it like that in our dungeon



And it sounds better, doesn't it?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And it sounds better, doesn't it?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm enjoying seeing all these dice rolls


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yah it's captain, I wrote leader 'cause everyone's been calling it like that in our dungeon


but ..but what about viola! i thought he was your your voldemort!xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I'm enjoying seeing all these dice rolls


say a number  and i will roll it for ya, gotta check my skill


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> say a number  and i will roll it for ya, gotta check my skill


If you say so, I will definitely take you up on it.

Roll faced 10, and the number should be 5. 
Let's start with that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> but ..but what about viola! i thought he was your your voldemort!xd



i usurped the leader spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

today's the day I come clutch for the Slytherins 


or else @Superman promises to finish me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

You've deleted your post, @lion of lernia 
It was OK


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

how many posts have you just deleted


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You've deleted your post, @lion of lernia
> It was OK


LMAOOOO  it's impossible the dice must be faulty!xd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

LOOOL lion


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> how many posts have you just deleted


about 5 or  6 ..why?xd


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> about 5 or  6 ..why?xd



mods should keep an eye on ravenclaw


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> mods should keep an eye on ravenclaw


 allamy rolls gonna be a


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> mods should keep an eye on ravenclaw


No you.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> mods should keep an eye on ravenclaw


why just us? they should keep an  eye on every house...we are ruling for the fair play..


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> mods should keep an eye on ravenclaw


We can see and undelete posts, and the dice rolls are kept on those posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> We can see and undelete posts, and the dice rolls are kept on those posts.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Our Quidditch Team:*
> 
> 1. *UB* | Chaser | Team Leader
> 2. *Superman* | Chaser
> ...


Threadmarked.

Matches start tomorrow around 5 pm UTC. Each match will have its own thread.

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Threadmarked.
> 
> Matches start tomorrow around 5 pm UTC. Each match will have its own thread.
> 
> @Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker


You all will have 3 days to roll dice, so you do need to be online at 5pm UTC.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> We can see and undelete posts, and the dice rolls are kept on those posts.



Surprise visit from Professor @Azeruth !


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

Why am I not receiving notifications for this


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 26, 2019)

*Ravenclaw vs Slytherin PROMO Teaser:

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> You all will have 3 days to roll dice, so you do need to be online at 5pm UTC.


Where do I roll my dice?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Where do I roll my dice?


Each match will have its own thread.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

*Semifinal 1: *

*Semifinal 2: *


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh yeah, suck on that @Mysticreader


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

@Alwaysmind you only roll again if you hit (roll 5 or 10).


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Alwaysmind you only roll again if you hit (roll 5 or 10).



I understood from the instructions that 1 or 10 was a miss


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I understood from the instructions that 1 or 10 was a miss


"*If getting 5 or 10*, roll it again in a new post"


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Oh yeah, suck on that @Mysticreader





Is the match over?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Is the match over?


No clue, it's pandamonium atm  honestly don't know who's winning or what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Just saying though, our game has 5 pages already and other team hasn't even made it to page 2 yet


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Is the match over?


Go roll your 3 dice. Your first one doesnt count though


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

@novaselinenever wanna throw some dice again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @novaselinenever wanna throw some dice again?


You got a problem son


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You got a problem son



girl*

I seem lucky with the numbers atm, i have to challenge nova


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i think i may be addicted to throwing dice


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i think i may be addicted to throwing dice



5 posts for winner ratings right?

3 dice per post?


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 26, 2019)

I had only 1 goal attempt


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> 5 posts for winner ratings right?
> 
> 3 dice per post?



yah, winner gets their 5 posts rated winner, loser gets diva's instead 



novaselinenever said:


> I had only 1 goal attempt



As captain i had 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> yah, winner gets their 5 posts rated winner, loser gets diva's instead
> 
> 
> 
> As captain i had 2



Lets do ot then


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> As captain i had 2


I'm saving up for the finals


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i have 6 numbers, hbu?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I got 3. You get winner I get diva


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 26, 2019)

Dodged an L 

Thanks stormrage


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Dodged an L
> 
> Thanks stormrage



now you have to throw, lets go


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> now you have to throw, lets go



Best outta 3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow. UB rolled a 8 as 2nd number in four of her five throws.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


> Dodged an L
> 
> Thanks stormrage



I take payment in the form of rep


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I got 3. You get winner I get diva



your numbers did fit better to a beater ngl, lotsa 5's


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Best outta 3?



lets go


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> your numbers did fit better to a beater ngl, lotsa 5's



Yeah, Im beater for Gryffindor. I hit Krory.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. UB rolled a 8 as 2nd number in four of her five throws.



i should've applied as keeper lmao


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> lets go


You wanna start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i had a weak attempt, only hit 4 numbers


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Still won. XD


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Still beat me. I had 3 again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

woah


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

And I lost with 6. FML.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Broki you gonna get me addicted to rolling dice


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Broki you gonna get me addicted to rolling dice



next round now?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Sure. Why not? Lets make it a clean sweep.

Ladies first.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i hit 5 numbers this time


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I got 7.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

you had 2 posts worth of being a chaser


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you had 2 posts worth of being a chaser




I kinda feel bad giving you diva ratings even though they positive...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

wanna join slytherin? 

ITT UB recruiting people


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna join slytherin?
> 
> ITT UB recruiting people



Superman still trying to get rid of Viole?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Superman still trying to get rid of Viole?



he always tries to


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> he always tries to



Still up for rolling?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Still up for rolling?



yes 

you can start  this time


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I got 5. You?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i have 6 numbers


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i have 6 numbers



Just @ me if you feel like going again.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Just @ me if you feel like going again.



lets do another round


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> lets do another round



Nps. You go first.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i hit 5 numbers this time


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I got 6


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm so happy you are having a fun time here.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm so happy you are having a fun time here.



When you joining us Headmaster?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm so happy you are having a fun time here.



You made 2 new gambling addicts. It's gonna be expensive. XD


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> When you joining us Headmaster?


Maybe after semifinals are over. 



DeVision said:


> You made 2 new gambling addicts. It's gonna be expensive. XD




So I kinda cursed some of you already.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

one more round? @stormrage


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

@Underworld Broker 

You up for one more?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Want me to go first or you first?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> So I kinda cursed some of you already.



Just don't introduce money in the games/events. It could end really bad.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Want me to go first or you first?



you can start


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Well now. That sucked. Lol

I got 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

only 3, how can i show my face to the team ever again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

it's a sign that we have to stop


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> it's a sign that we have to stop



Nahh, lets do one last one before I head off to bed.

Lemme tey end off on a high note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Nahh, lets do one last one before I head off to bed.
> 
> Lemme tey end off on a high note.



okey, lets gooo  you can start


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> okey, lets gooo  you can start



1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

i've hit 4 numbers


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I got 6


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

was nice challenging you @stormrage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i've hit 4 numbers



Thanks for the rolls tonight UB. Was pretty fun and will gladly throw a few more tomorrow if you up for it.

Have a good day/evening further!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm going to start to check all rolls now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu -- Semifinal 2 result (Oct 26, 2019)

Semifinal 2 result:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Semifinal 1 result (Oct 26, 2019)

Semifinal 1 result:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2019)

*October 29 to October 31
Final: Slytherin x Hufflepuff
3rd Place: Ravenclaw vs Gryffindor*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

GG Gryffindor.
Let's do it Slytherin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

GG Gryffindor ! Looks like it is up to team Buff to stop the evil Slytherin from winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)

I guess I have to practice roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)

When is over bronze medal match?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> When is over bronze medal match?



Oct 29


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2019)

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker

What do you think about the Seeler being only the last to roll just for the sake of suspense?

Also, matches start tomorrow (October 29 at 8 pm UTC).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker
> 
> What do you think about the Seeler being only the last to roll just for the sake of suspense?
> 
> Also, matches start tomorrow (October 29 at 8 pm UTC).


Sounds good, also see as a beater can I wait to see what chasers roll before picking my attempted target?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker
> 
> What do you think about the Seeler being only the last to roll just for the sake of suspense?
> 
> Also, matches start tomorrow (October 29 at 8 pm UTC).



Seeker can throw last, I dont mind it 



James Bond said:


> Sounds good, also see as a beater can I wait to see what chasers roll before picking my attempted target?



You're gonna wait very long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2019)

Informing in advance, will only be able to make my throws on Oct 30 12am-1am UTC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Seeker can throw last, I dont mind it
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna wait very long



So we have the same tactics, so the match would be prolonged too much.
@Majin Lu you'll have to decide something on this matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So we have the same tactics, so the match would be prolonged too much.
> @Majin Lu you'll have to decide something on this matter.



The point about beaters would have to be changed, if they dont throw another dice after hitting 5 or 10, their throw shouldn't count at all or team captain has to throw the 3-faced die if beater doesnt, could solve the problem.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> The point about beaters would have to be changed, if they dont throw another dice after hitting 5 or 10, their throw shouldn't count at all or team captain has to throw the 3-faced die if beater doesnt, could solve the problem.



And the beaters should roll first. Otherwise no one will roll.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And the beaters should roll first. Otherwise no one will roll.



think that only affects the beater - chaser interaction. Keeper can still roll whenever since he's protecting goal attempts, seeker is doing his thing


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> think that only affects the beater - chaser interaction. Keeper can still roll whenever since he's protecting goal attempts, seeker is doing his thing



Yes, but if the rule about the seeker throwing last is decided on, only the keepers will roll.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes, but if the rule about the seeker throwing last is decided on, only the keepers will roll.



yah, true 

(only keeper rolling wouldnt affect me much 'cause if ours has lots of 4's and 8's i wouldnt mind rolling before the beaters )


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> yah, true
> 
> (only keeper rolling wouldnt affect me much 'cause if ours has lots of 4's and 8's *i wouldnt mind rolling before the beaters* )



I'm sure of that.. 
But we can end all of this because I decided to catch the snitch anyways.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)

Seeker can get 150 points and that can decide the match. If you agree it is the only thing I'll change. 

But if you team captains wish to make more specific rules to Finals and/or 3rd place matches and both sides are okay with them, it is up to you.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 29, 2019)

Personally I would prefer not to complicate it too much, especially if it means anybody might get confused or delayed from someone else not rolling yet and miss their deadline...


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

@Majin Lu what about beaters waiting to roll to see what chasers roll?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Personally I would prefer not to complicate it too much, especially if it means anybody might get confused or delayed from someone else not rolling yet and miss their deadline...


Just th seeker. If the seeker miss the deadline, I'll let another member to roll, even if he/she has another role already.



James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu what about beaters waiting to roll to see what chasers roll?


It is like Takaya said, it may complicate things. But if the teams involved in the match agree, why not? In that case, it is up to you.

So for now, I'm just changing the seeker part. If you wish to follow an order other roles, it is up to you and everybody involved in the match must agree.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker 

Please, read post above. And good luck all teams!


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

@Underworld Broker rematch seeing as you done with your rolls?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> @Underworld Broker rematch seeing as you done with your rolls?



Will have time in around 2h from now


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will have time in around 2h from now



Just @ me when you ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

@stormrage got time for a few rounds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @stormrage got time for a few rounds?



Discard the PM lets go. You start it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Discard the PM lets go. You start it up.



okey, lets go  

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

i hit 3 numbers, thank god i didnt get those rolls during the finals match


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i hit 3 numbers, thank god i didnt get those rolls during the finals match



I hit 4 this time round


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Want me to start this time?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Want me to start this time?



yeah, you can start


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Here we go
1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5 for me this time round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

i hit 2 lmao  

the stars are not in position for me to roll smth good


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i hit 2 lmao
> 
> the stars are not in position for me to roll smth good



Seems like you did greatly in the match.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i hit 2 lmao
> 
> the stars are not in position for me to roll smth good



We roll to see who goes first for the next one? 20 sided highest goes first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> We roll to see who goes firat for the next one? 20 sided highest goes first



Okey


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

20 sided


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

lets go 

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

i got 5 numbers 

my throw #3 was pretty good, wanted smth like that in the serious quidditch matches


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i got 5 numbers
> 
> my throw #3 was pretty good, wanted smth like that in the serious quidditch matches



I got 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i got 5 numbers
> 
> my throw #3 was pretty good, wanted smth like that in the serious quidditch matches



20 sided to see who starts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

btw. not only would the other teams be SHOOK at 3 good numbers on my post, but I would be shook too


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> 20 sided to see who starts?



okey, lets go


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

20 sided


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Incoming
1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5 this round for me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

i got 7 this time


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i got 7 this time



You up for another one?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

was about to question how i made it into the finals if i would've lost here again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> You up for another one?



sure,wanna throw 20 faced dice again?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> sure,wanna throw 20 faced dice again?


Exactly what I was gonna say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Exactly what I was gonna say



i got a 6


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow...

A big 10 from me this time. Had a perfect round on post 3 I think it was.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Wow...
> 
> A big 10 from me this time. Had a perfect round on post 3 I think it was.



godly throws, omg


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

@Takaya I shoulda been chaser not beater...


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> godly throws, omg



Last one for the night? After that round I'm sure to hit some terrible throws this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Last one for the night? After that round I'm sure to hit some terrible throws this time



sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

i got a 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

5


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

I only got 3 Broki. This should be an easy win for ya


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> 5



Thank you for the rolls tonight, always a pleasure rolling against you.

Lemme know if you feel up for it again sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I only got 3 Broki. This should be an easy win for ya



have been some fun matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Thank you for the rolls tonight, always a pleasure rolling against you.
> 
> Lemme know if you feel up for it again sometime.



sure, if the quidditch pitch is still open tomorrow, we can do some rolls again  and thank you too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> sure, if the quidditch pitch is still open tomorrow, we can do some rolls again  and thank you too!!



Im good for more rolls tomorrow. Hopefully Majin Lu lets us have a bit more fun before she locks it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu -- Task' results (MP and Rep) (Oct 31, 2019)

For this task:

*1st place:* Hufflepuff 40 MP + (20 + 30 = 50*3k = 150k rep)
*2nd place:* Slytherin 30 MP + (30 + 30 = 60*3k = 180k rep)
*3rd place:* Ravenclaw 20 MP + (20 + 30 = 50*3k = 150k rep)
*4th place:* Gryffindor 10 MP + (10 + 20 = 30*3k = 90k rep)

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations, winning teams.
I had no idea who would end up winning in the final match, I wanted to keep the suspense over these last few days. 
It was a very fun competition


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

@Underworld Broker  dice rolls m'lady?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> @Underworld Broker  dice rolls m'lady?



sure, lets roll some dice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> sure, lets roll some dice



20 sided for start?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> 20 sided for start?



okey


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

i hit 5 numbers  

my #3 roll was perfect


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i hit 5 numbers
> 
> my #3 roll was perfect



Winner winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

20 sided


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

lets do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Im up
1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

i hit 5 numbers again


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow that was pitiful from me..

A wonderful 2. Lol


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Up for more?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Up for more?



sure  

i'll get myself a drink btw, gimme a moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> sure
> 
> i'll get myself a drink btw, gimme a moment



Np. Rolled my 20 sided on the previous post


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Np. Rolled my 20 sided on the previous post



i hit a 1 on my previous post


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

I'll start then.
1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

I got a measely 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

i got 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I got a measely 4



you've been luckier yesterday


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

This really aint my night. 

20 sided up


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

i'll roll on this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> you've been luckier yesterday



Apparently I like diva ratings.


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Im up first
1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

got 5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Le sigh...

3 for me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

wanna do another round?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Thats like 4 losses in a row...man the dice have forsaken me tonight.


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna do another round?



Lets go for it.


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow.....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Lets go for it.



we got complete opposite numbers this time 20 and 1  

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

got 6


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Lol. 4 you win again


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

one more round?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Broki thinking to herself that this is like taking candy from a baby....


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

You start


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

8 this time


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

A lovely 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm a certified diva after tonight.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

wanna play one more round? After that i'll have to go back to focusing on my drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna play one more round? After that i'll have to go back to focusing on my drawing



Sure. I like my diva ratings!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

#5


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

3


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

4


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

i got 2 this time


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Think I got 8 there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Only took me 35 rolls to finally chalk up a win tonight. 

Thanks so much for the rolls Broki! Always a pleasure losing to you.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Only took me 35 rolls to finally chalk up a win tonight.
> 
> Thanks so much for the rolls Broki! Always a pleasure losing to you.



It was about time you got to win! 

Was also fun rolling a few dice against you again, thank you


----------

